# Bad boars new addiction



## Blue Hawg Dawg (Sep 20, 2010)

Scott, myself, Billy, and Travis went out bow fishin for the first time ever on friday night.... It was awsome... We shot about 200 shots and got about 35 fish in the boat...They were catfish, carp, and gar and one aligator gar.....We will have more pitures soon cause we have a new addiction... Thanks Billy and Travis for showin us somethin new....


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome bud. We have got bit bad too by the bow fishing. Sorry I haven't got in touch with you. We were trying to use that footage from the blast but we couldn't the sound in the show was too loud. we needed the wireless mics, but I still need to give you a call.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 20, 2010)

Shooting those fish.........and pepsi's were good?  eh?


----------



## GaryD (Sep 22, 2010)

Be sure to check the regs. Game fish cannot be legally taken bow fishing. It is a blast, though, isn't it?


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 22, 2010)

GaryD said:


> Be sure to check the regs. Game fish cannot be legally taken bow fishing. It is a blast, though, isn't it?



you can legally shoot catfish. be careful you boys dont neglect your dogs with this new addiction!!!


----------



## sleeze (Sep 22, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> you can legally shoot catfish. be careful you boys dont neglect your dogs with this new addiction!!!



Only on the Savannah River and its Tributaries.

Everywhere else in GA it is illegal.


----------



## ted 88 (Sep 22, 2010)

darn right it is addicting. looks like you guys had a great shoot, congrats


----------



## castandblast (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome to bowfishing! just currious, where did you shoot an alligator gar in ga? As far as I know there are not any in state waters. please share pics of it if you have it.


----------



## castandblast (Oct 6, 2010)

????


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 7, 2010)

no gator gar in those pictures


----------



## Voss22 (Nov 10, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> no gator gar in those pictures



Second Picture.  One of the smaller gar in the middle does look to be a gator gar.


----------



## castandblast (Nov 10, 2010)

looks like a short nose or spot. hard to tell from the pic, but not a gator


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Nov 10, 2010)

Voss22 said:


> Second Picture.  One of the smaller gar in the middle does look to be a gator gar.


 Negative.


----------

